# Photoshoot!



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

My sister and I set up a bunch of props for my hedgehog, Pip. She had tons of fun in the mug with fleece strips in it! I thought the pictures came out really cute and I wanted to share the best ones


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

For some reason it won't let me add the last one. I have some pictures of her in a tiny kitchen too, but those aren't saving right! :/ I will add them when they're working :grin:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## CareyJ (Mar 27, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## donaldg (Feb 28, 2015)

**** cute!!!


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

Aww How cute


----------



## lifequards (Mar 28, 2015)

That is really adorable. I wish I could take some of my buddy but I dropped my camera a couple weeks ago. Frustrating.


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

So cute  I must do this!


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

We set up a little doll-house sized kitchen for her too, but she kept running right through it and wouldn't play with anything haha


----------



## JazzJunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

These are so cute! Hedgies are so photogenic


----------



## MeAndToby (Apr 17, 2015)

Precious!


----------



## hedgie_lover_17 (Apr 22, 2015)

This is so cute! Totally makes me want to build my hedgie a cute little house!!!


----------



## Ms. Tiggywinkle (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish my hedgie would sit still long enough to get a picture of her!


----------

